# Cal-Med Ambulance?



## Raffie (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, a buddy of mine recently received his EMT-B cert and has been looking around for a job lately.

As the ever decreasing market for Basics in SoCal continues to dissapoint, he's doing just about the only thing he can: spamming every single known company with applications.

Recently though, he was referred by a friend to a company called Cal-Med, which I hardly have any knowledge of, much less him. 
I'm guessing it's a relatively small company since they don't even have a website?

Any info would be great guys. Thanks.


----------



## emsinstructor411 (Dec 12, 2012)

*cal-med ambulance in whittier*

I know this response comes late but for anyone else out there..

I was also reffered to CAL-MED ambulance by one of my graduated EMT students who works there, I did interview with them after a fair amount of research on the company and was offered a position. I ended up not taking the job but only because I moved to central CA a week after my interview which was a few weeks ago.

Turns out that they're owned by a female attorney from LA, their growth rate is kinda impressive (about 10 ambulances..?), they have doubled in size each year since they opened, and they only occasionaly go through hiring phases because very few people leave. I've worked for half a dozen ambulance comapnies in the 10+ years in this biz, some big and some small, but they ALL have pretty nasty turnover. It's a suprise when EMT's make it a year at almost any company these days. This company has almost all brand new units but their gurneys aren't the powered ones, and the EMT's have nice badges and uniforms. Station is nice too, not luxury, but clean with a big screen tv, gaming systems and stuff. All of their managment works in the field too, running calls just like any other EMT. 

Having not worked for them myself, some of this info I got from my student and some I observed myself when I interviewed and took a tour of CAL-MED's office. Who knows how they actually operate, but they seem to have a solid operation and being owned by an attorney sure makes me think that they aren't cutting corners or playing the dirty games that some companys play. 

their website says "under construction" and they have a facebook page, google them


----------

